# Norton Windows 7-10



## theborg (Jul 25, 2013)

Hi there as everyone knows microsoft is stopping support in jan what i would like to know will norton 360 work on windows 10 as i may upgrade from 7 to 10 of buy a new laptop cheers


----------

